# Nexus 7 (2013) in 2009 Mazda6



## stavkon (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I started this thread in order to give a step by step guide for my (soon to be) installation of a 2013 Nexus 7 in my Mazda6....first of all I would like to thank Αngels13 for giving me the motivation through his thread (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/109025-nexus-7i-gen-mazda-6-in-dash-installation/), and also helping me out finding the right fascia....

As for now I have in hand the tablet, 2 DIN fascia, a bunch of cables, and I am about to order a usb hub and a dc/dc converter, to complete the hardware...my plan is to keep the factory headunit for 3 reasons...firstly to keep everything as little complicated as possible, secondly I need to have a trustworthy FM receiver and thirdly to avoid having to buy an amplifier...the good thing about the Mazda6 is that almost all of the hu functions can be controlled from the steering wheel..I have seen an installation in a Mazda3, where the owner removed the faceplate of the hu making space for the Nexus, and that's what I am planning to do (hopefully, as with the Mazda3, the hu will still be functional even with the faceplate removed)..

Regarding the software, I will use Timur's ROM for the 2013 Nexus, and Tasker for starters and I will keep adding apps on the way...

I have also found a solution for a rear view reversing camera that seems to be quite easy to implement..it is a wifi camera that's designed for use with all android devices and comes with a free app for this purpose....here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-WIFI-in-Car-Backup-Rear-View-Reversing-Camera-1-3-Cmos-Cam-For-Andriod-/131195619997?pt=US_Rear_View_Monitors_Cams_Kits&hash=item1e8bde4a9d

Hopefully I will have everything ready in the next few weeks...


----------



## stavkon (Feb 20, 2014)

I just placed an order for the rest of the parts...I decided to buy everyting new, and not use the cables I had in hand....so far the list of the parts is the following

1) Nexus 7 (2013) $200

2) Mazda6 2 DIN fascia $50 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mazda-6-GH-2008-2012-FACIA-KIT-fascia-panel-plate-dash-trim-double-DIN-install-/271105220504

3) DC/DC 12V to 5V waterproof converter $14.50 http://www.prodctodc.com/dc-12v-to-5v-water-proof-usb-interface-converter-car-power-supply-buck-module-p-137.html#.U-DHPqNXe1s

4) 4 port powered USB hub $3.99 http://www.ebay.com/itm/111410103251?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

5) right angle micro usb to micro usb converter $1.50 http://www.ebay.com/itm/380953014130?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

6) USB OTG cable $4.37 http://www.ebay.com/itm/171050162620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

7) USB to micro USB adapter (to power the hub) $0.99 http://www.ebay.com/itm/380746840945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

So in total $275,35 up to now.... besides buying Timur's ROM, and the wifi rear view camera, I probably won't have to spend more...


----------



## stavkon (Feb 20, 2014)

well, I took off the dash today...the factory hu worked perfectly without the faceplate, so everything goes as planned...I took a few pics in case somebody wants to do the same...

Here is the hu in its place without the faceplate (the display shows that the radio is functional..of course I tested all the steering wheel buttons and they work perfectly)










Factory hu behind 2 DIN fascia










faceplate is attached to the hu with only 2 screws at each side










this is the back of the faceplate, in case someone recognises the plug type and wants to make a cable to move it somewhere else (glovebox?)


----------



## stavkon (Feb 20, 2014)

a bit of an update...

As i am still waiting for my orders from China, I did a little bit of dremel work to the fascia...
Nexus fits quite good in the fascia, especially with the silicon case fitted..that can be seen in the following 2 pics...































In the next 2 pics you can see the openings I made with the dremel so that the USB OTG cable and the line-out cable can fit nicelly..































Finally here you can see how it looks from the back...
















Due to the fact that the tablet is now practically squeezed in the fascia, i am not going to need any heavy duty mountings...probably just 4 small metallic pieces screwed on the 4 corner screws that will press the tablet against the fascia...


----------



## stavkon (Feb 20, 2014)

project is finished, and I must say , it turned out even better than I would expect...it looks like a factory install..
here are some (night) shots....when I find time I will record a video and take some daylight pics....


----------



## stavkon (Feb 20, 2014)

update, with daylight pics...


----------



## ghost911 (Dec 29, 2011)

[quote name="stavkon" post="1778465" timestamp="1407085079"]Hi everybody,

I started this thread in order to give a step by step guide for my (soon to be) installation of a 2013 Nexus 7 in my Mazda6....first of all I would like to thank Αngels13 for giving me the motivation through his thread (http://rootzwiki.com/topic/109025-nexus-7i-gen-mazda-6-in-dash-installation/), and also helping me out finding the right fascia....

As for now I have in hand the tablet, 2 DIN fascia, a bunch of cables, and I am about to order a usb hub and a dc/dc converter, to complete the hardware...my plan is to keep the factory headunit for 3 reasons...firstly to keep everything as little complicated as possible, secondly I need to have a trustworthy FM receiver and thirdly to avoid having to buy an amplifier...the good thing about the Mazda6 is that almost all of the hu functions can be controlled from the steering wheel..I have seen an installation in a Mazda3, where the owner removed the faceplate of the hu making space for the Nexus, and that's what I am planning to do (hopefully, as with the Mazda3, the hu will still be functional even with the faceplate removed)..

Regarding the software, I will use Timur's ROM for the 2013 Nexus, and Tasker for starters and I will keep adding apps on the way...

I have also found a solution for a rear view reversing camera that seems to be quite easy to implement..it is a wifi camera that's designed for use with all android devices and comes with a free app for this purpose....here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-WIFI-in-Car-Backup-Rear-View-Reversing-Camera-1-3-Cmos-Cam-For-Andriod-/131195619997?pt=US_Rear_View_Monitors_Cams_Kits&hash=item1e8bde4a9d

Hopefully I will have everything ready in the next few weeks...[answers

Thank you please

Can you please upload the files so I can download them also. I have the nexus 2013 gen 2 WiFi. The files are no where any more I've looked and ask Timur no answers


----------

